# "you are currently not connected to any networks." HELP PLZ



## IceFreeze101 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello,

So I woke up this morning and went to my computer, turned on my monitor and I was greated with funky colors etc. Thinking the monitor cable was lose, I took it out and plugged it back in, still nothing. So I decided to restart my computer, loaded my Windows Vista perfectly fine and bam.. No Internet, in the corner there is that fantastic "X" on my network icon and with the mouse hovering states ""you are currently not connected to any networks." One thing to note is that in my house there are 4 computers hooked up to a router. First I went to check on the other computers to see if the internet was down on them as well but it wasnt, it was working perfectly. So I went down and checked the plugs for the router to make sure the one in the room (that had the computer that didn't have internet) was fully in, which it was. 

I then though it could be a bad Ethernat cord however this was soon disproven. I used my laptop and directly connected it to the ethernat in the computer that wasn't working and what do you know... It works. So now I have concluded its the computer itself which is causing the problem but for the life of me I cant seem to figure out what it is. I have tried restarting the comp, restarting the router, but still nothing. 

Any assistance would be GREATLY appericated as the computer that is down is my main one which is really sucking right now... :sigh:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like the NIC may have a problem, or you need to reload the drivers for the NIC.



Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

